# Druckversion --------------->dringend!!!!



## foxx21 (11. Oktober 2001)

Hallo leutz!

hätt da mal ne Frage will, wenn man auf einen button klickt - das sich das word öffnet mit einer druckversion eines dokumentes und dann das dokument ausdrucken kann, na ja eigentlich etwas blöd erklärt aber ich denke das ihr schon wisst was ich meine . 

- bitte um rasche ANTWORT!

-greez benoman


----------



## parzival (11. Oktober 2001)

wenn du mit dokument ein word (.doc) meinst must du  das nur über einen botten verlinken, den .doc endungen werden automatisch mit word geöffnet..... kann aber auch sein dasich nich blicke was du willst


----------



## foxx21 (11. Oktober 2001)

jo genau, das heißt wenn ich z.b. einen button mit einem word document verlike macht er automatisch das word auf, -

- jo thx.

aber wie kann ich einen button mit einem word dokument verlinken das das word dokument sofort ausgedruckt wird-

thx.


----------



## parzival (11. Oktober 2001)

also soweit ich weiss öffnet er das word im browser aber das is ja egal.
was das sofort drucken angeht denke  ich nicht das das geht den du kannst ja niemand zwingen  etwas zu drucken....


----------



## foxx21 (11. Oktober 2001)

jo thx das funktioniert


----------



## Psyclic (17. Oktober 2001)

das geht afaik mit java script...
<a href=javasriptrint();> ODER SO ÄHHHNLICH !!!!gehen tut das auf jeden fall..s


----------

